
Trump's Conversation with Apple's Tim Cook about Manufacturing in US - rmason
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/23/donald-trump-apple-tim-cook-phone-call-manufacturing-us
======
yeraydarias
I'm from Europe so I don't know in detail how USA works. But I guess it is
quite similar to Europe, the price of the phone will rise so much that it
won't be a good product. In the best of the scenarios the price will rise 20$
or 30$ ... well maybe, but launching a product is not always the best of the
scenarios.

Apple already told in the past, that the main reason to keep the manufacture
in China are the last minute changes. USA or Europe cannot deal with that kind
of changes and the labor laws that we have doesn't help ... just my IMHO.
Labor laws and labor conditions in China or India are cruel, but works for
capitalist markets.

